# Medical Insurance



## Lucifer (Sep 8, 2011)

So, I'm moving to KL, from London,later this year and I'd like to know how much are you guys paying for medical insurance?

Thanks


----------



## Charliecafe (Sep 1, 2011)

Lucifer said:


> So, I'm moving to KL, from London,later this year and I'd like to know how much are you guys paying for medical insurance?
> 
> Thanks


Insurance> Depend on your age, packages, what benefits you wanted to add on


----------



## John Taylor (Sep 18, 2011)

hi ,, i am a broker .. local cover maybe you wld be looking at rm 100 a month but the cover is not what an expat would be used to and certainly not what you get with bupa etc. for good cover you shlds budget approx usd 1200 pa -- not knowing your age doesnt help me though .. lets guess at 35. 
you get what you pay for. Also be sure to include everything that has happenned to you before in the app as i had a client that missed out something that he did not think was relevant and insurer denied all his claims.

john


----------



## Lucifer (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the reply.
I'm 49. 50 in January 2012.
I have no problems in the past. and would be happy for the insurance company to contact my doctor in the UK for my medical history, as I too have heard a lot of horror stories whereby the insurance company seek ways not to pay up.


----------



## John Taylor (Sep 18, 2011)

Lucifer said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I'm 49. 50 in January 2012.
> I have no problems in the past. and would be happy for the insurance company to contact my doctor in the UK for my medical history, as I too have heard a lot of horror stories whereby the insurance company seek ways not to pay up.


Generally most companies would require you to "answer all underwriting (medical questions) "truthfully" so that as long as you have told them the previous history the from a legal point of view you are OK and they cant wriggle out of paying.

If you are in good health then you should at least get cover while you can and if your budget is not so high go for a basic plan / higher excess. I am fairly new to this forum and not sure i can simply post my details here .. i will try and update my details so can be contacted. John


----------

